# Looking to Lease a 2004 530



## gfnk1 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey everyone, im looking to lease another 530 at the end of this month as my current lease is coming to an end. Im looking to get the following included in it

Premium package
Premium sound
Cold Weather Package 
STEPTRONIC Automatic Transmission info
Xenon Adaptive Headlights 

Now do you need to have the sports package to get the xenons? If so that is silly.
Also, what are some prices any of you are paying if you have something similar or have knowledge on what a good monthly payment is for these options. Feel free to comment


----------



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

*Have not quoted with dealers .. but ...*

I do have a modified lease calculator that I found and modified to my own purposes which allows you to calculate US lease, US loan as well as ED lease and compare them. If you would like, drop me a PM and I will email to you. all you do is choose your options, pick your terms, type in a little info and it shows you some baselines.

-Matt

Same to anyone else who would like it.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

gfnk1 said:


> Now do you need to have the sports package to get the xenons?


Sport Pkg is not required to get xenons.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

ger3sf said:


> Sport Pkg is not required to get xenons.


 No sports on the new 5 series? Drive it first then make a decision


----------



## SolarBoi99 (Mar 14, 2004)

*No Sport Package?*



fabuluss25 said:


> No sports on the new 5 series? Drive it first then make a decision


I would agree. I am currently waiting until June 2 for my 503i ED. I drove the sport and non-sport of the 530i and it is so much better. Make sure you test drive both before you make that decision.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

MattS said:


> I do have a modified lease calculator that I found and modified to my own purposes which allows you to calculate US lease, US loan as well as ED lease and compare them. If you would like, drop me a PM and I will email to you. all you do is choose your options, pick your terms, type in a little info and it shows you some baselines.
> 
> -Matt
> 
> Same to anyone else who would like it.


Great calculator! Are those residuals/MFs current?


----------



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

*Up to date residuals.*

Yes, the residuals are accurate for April, confirmed with one of the good dealers on the 'fest. Make sure to give Ted in the Ask-A-Dealer forum a shout and a chance at your business if your local dealer does not work out.

-Matt


----------



## glen530x5 (May 1, 2004)

*Looking to lease a 2004 530*



gfnk1 said:


> Hey everyone, im looking to lease another 530 at the end of this month as my current lease is coming to an end. Im looking to get the following included in it
> 
> Premium package
> Premium sound
> ...


Hi, the Xenon headlights can be ordered seperately from the sport package, but only if you order the vehicle. As for a lease, you need for shop around for the best residual value and money fact for the 530. I am currently leasing a '01 530 and '01 x5 and both leases are up in July. However I've just completed my order for two new vehicles. 
04- 530ia (Premium package, premium sound, Xenon, Nav, cold weather, with black leather,step tronic)
04- x5 3.0 (with every option possible)

for the 530, the MSRP for the vehicle came to $54,005 however, I got the vehicle for $1000 over invoice (the invoice price is $49,425). The lease specifics (Via BMW financial) are as follows: Money fact (.00245) residual for 36 months/10K (65%) my payments are $686.49 with nothing down.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

glen530x5 said:


> for the 530, the MSRP for the vehicle came to $54,005 however, I got the vehicle for $1000 over invoice (the invoice price is $49,425). The lease specifics (Via BMW financial) are as follows: Money fact (.00245) residual for 36 months/10K (65%) my payments are $686.49 with nothing down.


Looks like a good deal, thanks for sharing the numbers. You said you put nothing down, but... if you don't mind me asking, what was the drive-off?

--SONET


----------



## glen530x5 (May 1, 2004)

SONET said:


> Looks like a good deal, thanks for sharing the numbers. You said you put nothing down, but... if you don't mind me asking, what was the drive-off?
> 
> --SONET


HI Sonet,

I was able to get the finance manager to lower the money factor to .00230. His base is .00215 so he's making a little money ($520) on the money factor over the life of the lease (36 months).

The numbers are as follows:

MSRP: $57,580 (Sport Package, SMG, Premium sound, premium package, NAV, Xenon, Rear air bag)

Invoice is:52,690

cap cost is: 52690 + 1000 + 200( add fee, I trying to get the add fee down to 0)

Currently I am leasing through SOuth Trust Bank of Alabama (They usually have much better rates than BMWFS). However South Trust is no longer in the leasing business. And its been over 3 years since I've been a BMWFS customer. Therefore my upfront payments are:
1. First month payment : 704.71 (which includes a 5.6% monthly use tax)
2. Security deposit : $750.

I normally do my own registration so I don't pay the dealer to register the car for me.

Hope this helps.


----------

